
A simple HTML framework - talonbragg
https://custommarkup.ml
======
kanonymousk
Those elements will make your HTML invalid, it's not how a framework should
work, sacrificing validity for functionality.

It would better work as a CSS framework with individual classes. Or, you can
use the new Web Components API or just make a React component library.

The website needs some work. The colors on the website hurt my eyes, and
things aren't aligned correctly.

This will perform differently on almost every browser, can you let us know
what browsers are supported on the page?

~~~
talonbragg
Thanks for the notice, will work on that. My dad always said that negative
feedback was the best because you can learn from it :)

------
maxt
I never knew you could style custom elements like <awesome> with CSS.

I wonder however about the compatibility with different browsers. Could
potentially break some sites on older browsers / those on legacy machines /
those still surfing the web on dusty old Windows 2000 machines.

~~~
talonbragg
Yeah, this is mainly just to help developers not have to use a lot of css on
their site, basically making it easier for them.

